# Trivia 1/17



## luckytrim (Jan 17, 2019)

trivia 1/17
DID YOU KNOW...
In the deserts of North America, there are more scorpions than  there are
Birds, insects and mammals combined.


1. How many people are there in each boat in the Cambridge and  Oxford
University Boat Race?
2. What is the bone in the human body that allows us to  speak?
3. Queen Elizabeth II's consort is Prince Phillip  : Where is  he from ?
  a. - Spain
  b. - England
  c. - Scotland
  d. - Greece
4. What movie franchise has its origin in a ride which opened  at Disneyland
in 1967?
5. Salvatore "Sammy" Gravano was involved with the Columbo,  then Gotti,
crime families.  What was his animalistic nickname  ?
6. Strange Words are These ...
The Hawaiian word, 'Humuhumunukunukuapuaa '  refers to what  ??
  a. - a Food
  b. - a Bird
  c. - a fish
  d. - a Crazy Neighbor
7. If I suffer from Coulrophobia, what is it that I fear  ?
  a. - Coins
  b. - Clowns
  c. - Crowds
  d. - Clothes
8. What was the name of the U.S. ship that was captured by the  North Koreans 
in January 1968 ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
When Bill Clinton took office, he kept the same Presidential  Physician that
served under George H. W. Bush.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - 9
2. Hyoid
3. - d
4. Pirates of the Caribbean
5. the Bull
6. - c (Reef Triggerfish)
7. - b
8. USS Pueblo

CRAP !!
Filipino-American Eleanor "Connie" Concepcion Mariano was the  personal
physician to President Bill Clinton. She was also the youngest  captain and
first female to be named Rear Admiral in the U.S. Navy.


----------

